# Motorway Driving - Cruise Control Beneficial For MPG?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I will be driving quite a few hundred miles next month from Sheffield to Liverpool to Manchester (circa 160 miles?) but wondered is it really beneficial having cruise control on for all of these journeys assuming it will be mainly motorway driving as opposed to using it without? 

I'm just thinking of it from a MPG perspective but doesn't having cruise control on for x amount of time 'labour the engine' as it's being held at a certain speed for great deals of time?

Excuse the silly question but as you can probably tell, I don't drive a lot on motorways. :-o

Cheers for any help.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Its not more economical on my BMW, there's not a huge difference, but over a long journey it can be noticeable, its surprising how much the cruise control opens the throttle for slight gradients sometimes.

I think generally its less economical, thats the impression i get anyway.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine lives on cruise, ALL the time. Yes, even round town. No idea what I'd get if I drove the non lazy way. The trips usually read 52/53mpg and 620/630 miles over a tank driving on cruise 100% of the time.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

don't know about cars with cruise, but my truck uses a LOT more fuel on cruise, so I would have thought the same, and if your going "over the tops" I can see it using considerably more up those hills in the same gear!!:doublesho


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Regarding labouring the engine, I don't think so. It would depend if your car is an automatic.

MPG is rarely better on cruise, you'll always see better performance with a little gentle human input.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

On another note. Depending on what time you're leaving, cruise control will be useless, unless you're leaving in the early hours. If not, you'll be forever turning it off.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I like to use cruise control whenever possible; one thing you will notice is that you will constantly be overtaking and re-overtaken by people not using cc who seem totally incapable of holding a steady speed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I borrowed a mini SD with cruise control on. Thought it would be great but I found I was constantly adjusting it because of traffic. Kinda annoying really as 90% of my commute is motorway.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not a user of cruise for all the reasons above but on the rare occasion I have experimented with it the mpg on my diesel auto Mondeo has improved.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Depends on your driving style. If your normally heavy footed (i am) then you will see an improvement. Also its very handy for average speed cameras as you can cruise at the legal speed and watch everyone else brake for every camera as they are too stupid to realise they are average cameras and not independent. 

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i find using cruise control on my mps really helps with the mpg


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Never noticed that much difference if any in mine.
Have to agree with a lot of posts as well it'll be on and off all the time unless you leave in the middle of the night. Think mines great through average speed cameras but don't use it that much otherwise. How Pugiain is using it around town baffles me!?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

My current car doesn't have CC but I've found the only place you can use it effectively is at night, too much traffic otherwise! My hire car in the USA had it and it was perfect over there on the long, empty roads when MPG isn't an issue as fuel is cheap.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Mine lives on cruise, ALL the time. Yes, even round town. No idea what I'd get if I drove the non lazy way. The trips usually read 52/53mpg and 620/630 miles over a tank driving on cruise 100% of the time.


....Pretty much this as quoted by Iain.

The A6 lives on cruise during the week and I get mid 50's to 60 mpg average much higher mpg than when using your foot


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

I found cruise better for mpg. I think its because the engine only takes what it needs in small increments.however,every driver/journey are different,if you're set at 70 mph on a busy motorway,you will no doubt have to intervene more than if you were set at 56 on a quiet motorway...there are lots of variables. On the whole though I think cruise has its place and I use it wherever I can for fuel economy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> I like to use cruise control whenever possible; one thing you will notice is that you will constantly be overtaking and re-overtaken by people not using cc who seem totally incapable of holding a steady speed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


One of my pet hates.

I seem to get in tandem with a car every week that I seem to do this over a long journey.

One minute they are doing 90 then 60mph. Usually they are the ones who end up overtaking me and boxing me in behind slow traffic too.

Cruise control has never been as good on any of my cars.

Just watch downhill sections where you car freewheel. The cruise doesn't go up to 99.9mpg like it does when you lift off.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I try and use cruise on long trips... I don't get any better mpg.... But it's a tad more relaxing.... If, if people in the UK could work out lane discipline and maintain their own speed!!!

Had someone on Friday take ages to overtake me, pull in right in front and slow down! 

Or the idiots that start to speed up when you go for and overtake!

Morons.... :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I will be driving quite a few hundred miles next month from Sheffield to Liverpool to Manchester (circa 160 miles?) but wondered is it really beneficial having cruise control on for all of these journeys assuming it will be mainly motorway driving as opposed to using it without?
> 
> I'm just thinking of it from a MPG perspective but doesn't having cruise control on for x amount of time 'labour the engine' as it's being held at a certain speed for great deals of time?
> 
> ...


I don't know about other brands, as many modern cars are drive by wire, the MPG may improve depending on driving style, the acceleration is gentle eg was doing 70mph drop down to 40mph then resume and the increase is gentle (not sure about automatics) , adaptive cruise will show it's benefits very quickly :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerr said:


> One of my pet hates.
> 
> I seem to get in tandem with a car every week that I seem to do this over a long journey.
> 
> ...


My cruise will actually apply the brakes if you go over the set speed


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

you use more on cruise as the vehicle is hunting up and down to keep the speed constant.

Only time i love cruise is for average speed checks set and then no stress watching the dial.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

i find that on A roads and motorways that arent too busy, cruise control is more economical. It keeps me at a constant speed, without putting my foot down using more fuel than necessary 

It also stops me getting speeding fines!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The only time I would use my Cc is in average speed camera areas.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Strongey said:


> i find that on A roads and motorways that arent too busy, cruise control is more economical. It keeps me at a constant speed, without putting my foot down using more fuel than necessary
> 
> *It also stops me getting speeding fines!*


What even doing 40 in a 30 ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting to hear different views & stories on what people find with using CC in certain parts of driving.

I must admit that I seldomly use CC on motorways but as next months trip will feature significant heavily motorway journeys, it was really a test to see if the MPG improve.

Agreed that it's pointless using it in heavy traffic in congested areas!


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> I try and use cruise on long trips... I don't get any better mpg.... But it's a tad more relaxing.... If, if people in the UK could work out lane discipline and maintain their own speed!!!
> 
> Had someone on Friday take ages to overtake me, pull in right in front and slow down!
> 
> ...


Happens all the time the motorway seems to be full of 'Morons'. I always use the cruise on motorways and the limiter in town that way I can't do more that 32MPH. Caught once doing 35 in a 30 and it isn't going to happen again.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Interesting to hear different views & stories on what people find with using CC in certain parts of driving.
> 
> I must admit that I seldomly use CC on motorways but as next months trip will feature significant heavily motorway journeys, it was really a test to see if the MPG improve.
> 
> Agreed that it's pointless using it in heavy traffic in congested areas!


Remember your fuel economy will be better anyway with warm weather.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> The only time I would use my Cc is in average speed camera areas.


To be honest that's mostly what I use mine for, and especially the temporary 20mph zones outside local schools where there are often cameras. Seldom use it on the open road, but I will probably use the adaptive CC more on the Mk.7 when I get it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I can see why the roads are so bad if all you guys "need" cruise control to maintain speed!!!

:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DW58 said:


> To be honest that's mostly what I use mine for, and especially the *temporary 20mph zones *outside local schools where there are often cameras. Seldom use it on the open road, but I will probably use the adaptive CC more on the Mk.7 when I get it.


I would have to get the book out, but the minimum speed mine works at is 25mph.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I can see why the roads are so bad if all you guys "need" cruise control to maintain speed!!!
> 
> :lol:


Anyone would think they're driving hypercars which are physically impossible to drive at road speeds consistently.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Anyone would think they're driving hypercars which are physically impossible to drive at road speeds consistently.


I am (to me :lol CC is not essential, just convenient , similar to lots of extras on cars nowadays.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I am (to me :lol CC is not essential, just convenient , similar to lots of extras on cars nowadays.


Hmm, you do realise the gas pedal has other positions than off and on right?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Never been able to use it longer than a few mins on uk roads. Actually makes mpg worse as I accelerates ASAP to the set speed when you have had to drop away.

No idea how you use it around town, would drive me mad.

If you already have it try it, if not it wouldn't be an option I would spec.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Hmm, you do realise the gas pedal has other positions than off and on right?


Indeed, just as the wipers and headlights have a switch for manual operation, radio has a volume control, tyre pressure sensors etc


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

should_do_more said:


> Never been able to use it longer than a few mins on uk roads. Actually makes mpg worse as I accelerates ASAP to the set speed when you have had to drop away.
> 
> No idea how you use it around town, would drive me mad.
> 
> If you already have it try it, if not it wouldn't be an option I would spec.


Turn on cruise control around town, turn off brain :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

should_do_more said:


> Never been able to use it longer than a few mins on uk roads. *Actually makes mpg worse as I accelerates ASAP to the set speed when you have had to drop away.
> *
> *No idea how you use it around town, would drive me mad.*
> 
> If you already have it try it, if not it wouldn't be an option I would spec.


You use it where the roads and conditions allow, I'm still not sure why so many go on about acceleration, try it! I've done 70mph , dropped down to 3rd gear and pressed resume, the car gently accelerates, the system does not just apply full throttle until the set speed is achieved


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if its more economical or not on cruise but when not on cruise most peoples speed fluctuates a huge amount which then makes those driving at constant speed (on cruise or not) more economical. I use it all the time and in fact just got in from a motorway drive. The umber of people who came flying past me, then pull in in front of me and slow down then I overtake them (cruise on at 80) as they have slowed so much and then pull in again only for them to do the same again a few more times. 

I also use cruise in 30 and 40 zones to ensure I stick to the limit.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I'm not sure if its more economical or not on cruise but when not on cruise most peoples speed fluctuates a huge amount which then makes those driving at constant speed (on cruise or not) more economical. I use it all the time and in fact just got in from a motorway drive. The umber of people who came flying past me, then pull in in front of me and slow down then I overtake them (cruise on at 80) as they have slowed so much and then pull in again only for them to do the same again a few more times.
> 
> I also use cruise in 30 and 40 zones to ensure I stick to the limit.


Why do you need to use cruise to ensure you stick to the limit?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> You use it where the roads and conditions allow, I'm still not sure why so many go on about acceleration, try it! I've done 70mph , dropped down to 3rd gear and pressed resume, the car gently accelerates, the system does not just apply full throttle until the set speed is achieved


I do get it in terms of massively long motorway/a road trips, then again I'd prefer to be changing speeds often just to keep aware rather than nodding off at a constant speed.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I would have to get the book out, but the minimum speed mine works at is 25mph.


Mine is normally set to 32mph (30mpg by GPS), but I just toggle the rocker-switch down to 22 for the 20mph zones. I had never even considered that there's a lower limit - it works fine.

To be absolutely honest, I only use it routinely on one road in Elgin (Morriston Road for those who know it) where there are both 30mph and temporarily 20mph limits, this is because of regular police presence. I might add this is purely precautionary, I have a long-standing clean license and am extremely conscious of maintaining legal speed limits.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Mine is normally set to 32mph (30mpg by GPS), but I just toggle the rocker-switch down to 22 for the 20mph zones. I had never even considered that there's a lower limit - it works fine.
> 
> To be absolutely honest, I only use it routinely on one road in Elgin (Morriston Road for those who know it) where there are both 30mph and temporarily 20mph limits, this is because of regular police presence. I might add this is purely precautionary, I have a long-standing clean license and am extremely conscious of maintaining legal speed limits.


Uh, just a thought, maybe there are speed limits like that so you're paying more attention to what's around you?

I don't see how keeping a consistent speed helps with this.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I do get it in terms of massively long motorway/a road trips, then again I'd prefer to be changing speeds often just to keep aware rather than nodding off at a constant speed.


I agree, it depends what one calls long, I'm off to kidderminster in a mo, from Bham, 26 miles, 12 miles of that is motorway, 8 miles A roads.
As those that have it already know, it is set up to switch off, if brakes or clutch is used, and forgets the setting if the system is not used for a few minutes, doesn't work in reverse or 1st gears.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Uh, just a thought, maybe there are speed limits like that so you're paying more attention to what's around you?
> 
> I don't see how keeping a consistent speed helps with this.


There's more to this - I have a medical condition which at times can restrict some use of my legs, I find it easier to use CC in some situations - I intend changing to a DSG box in my next car which will make this much easier.

I have no problem paying attention to what's going on around me - one should always do this regardless of the speed limit, but for me the use of CC in such a situation makes it easier for me to maintain a constant speed.

I am a very careful driver, I am very conscious of maintaining speed limits - hopefully the fact that I have only received one speeding penalty in 36 years of driving is testament to that, it was 24 years ago.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> There's more to this - I have a medical condition which at times can restrict some use of my legs, I find it easier to use CC in some situations - I intend changing to a DSG box in my next car which will make this much easier.
> 
> I have no problem paying attention to what's going on around me - one should always do this regardless of the speed limit, but for me the use of CC in such a situation makes it easier for me to maintain a constant speed.
> 
> I am a very careful driver, I am very conscious of maintaining speed limits - hopefully the fact that I have only received one speeding penalty in 36 years of driving is testament to that, it was 24 years ago.


Surely an auto would be better then? If you can't maintain a constant speed without cruise control, isn't that more of an issue?

I'd definitely be concerned about driving if I had a condition that affected my legs.

You shouldn't need to maintain a consistent speed anyway around town, there are far too many obstacles meaning you have to adapt your speed, which is why I don't get the use of cc in towns.

Autos or dsgs, yes, I get that.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Surely an auto would be better then? If you can't maintain a constant speed without cruise control, isn't that more of an issue?
> 
> I'd definitely be concerned about driving if I had a condition that affected my legs.
> 
> ...


I suspect you didn't read my previous post fully - I stated that I only use CC in one specific place in town and for a very specific reason. I didn't say I couldn't maintain a constant speed without CC, rather that in this particular situation it made it easier for me. With the exception of this one area, I hardly every use my CC. In all honesty I don't like CC which is why I seldom use it.

As I have already stated, a DSG box would make life easier for me, which is exactly why I said that my next car (which I'll be ordering next month) will have it.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Why do you need to use cruise to ensure you stick to the limit?


It just stops your speed from creeping up slowly especially with larger modern cars where 30 feels like nothing. My other car doesn't have cruise so I do manage it in that one! I just find it easier and stress free motoring.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> It just stops your speed from creeping up slowly especially with larger modern cars where 30 feels like nothing. My other car doesn't have cruise so I do manage it in that one! I just find it easier and stress free motoring.


Presumably you can pick a gear that makes it difficult to go much over 30 without noticing?

Again, it's not just 30 for the sake of it, it's generally because you need to be paying more attention and driving slower anyways. 30 is not some magic goal that fixes everything.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I suspect you didn't read my previous post fully - I stated that I only use CC in one specific place in town and for a very specific reason. I didn't say I couldn't maintain a constant speed without CC, rather that in this particular situation it made it easier for me. With the exception of this one area, I hardly every use my CC. In all honesty I don't like CC which is why I seldom use it.
> 
> As I have already stated, a DSG box would make life easier for me, which is exactly why I said that my next car (which I'll be ordering next month) will have it.


I did read it fully, but what you're describing now is very different :thumb:

I should probably get a boring auto as all it seems to be is constant jams these days, even on country roads where you get all the slow drivers trying to avoid jams.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I did read it fully, but what you're describing now is very different :thumb:


Perhaps different wording, but the story was the same.



RisingPower said:


> I should probably get a boring auto as all it seems to be is constant jams these days, even on country roads where you get all the slow drivers trying to avoid jams.


Some pure-autos are boring, but I find VAG's twin-clutch DSG fun to drive, but before you pillory for that, I'll repeat that I find it a fun drive, but no doubt you'd disagree.

With DSG - backed up with paddles - I can have as much control or as little, it's my choice - that's my opinion and for me that's what matters.

My annual mileage is probably quite low compared to most. My choices are for what suits me, I would have had a DSG box in 2010 had I been able to obtain one, but circumstances were against me at the time.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Perhaps different wording, but the story was the same.
> 
> Some pure-autos are boring, but I find VAG's twin-clutch DSG fun to drive, but before you pillory for that, I'll repeat that I find it a fun drive, but no doubt you'd disagree.
> 
> ...


I don't think i'd really find a DSG that engaging to drive, but I understand that other people could enjoy it.

Then again, I can't think of any mainstream vag cars that I would find engaging, but i'm sure its different for other people.

I don't like flappy paddles though, but my experience of just plain single clutch paddles may have influenced that.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just as a matter of interest, have you ever actually driven what you term a "mainstream VAG car", clearly not one with DSG and paddles?

Luckily we all have different tastes in cars as well as other things.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

neilos said:


> On another note. Depending on what time you're leaving, cruise control will be useless, unless you're leaving in the early hours. If not, you'll be forever turning it off.


Depends on what cruise it is...

http://www.iamaudi.com/audi-adaptive-cruise-control-acc-in-depth-review/


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Just as a matter of interest, have you ever actually driven what you term a "mainstream VAG car", clearly not one with DSG and paddles?
> 
> Luckily we all have different tastes in cars as well as other things.


I'd maybe buy DSG if the UK gave the ten year warranty every other country gets due to the box being mush


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

GJM said:


> I'd maybe buy DSG if the UK gave the ten year warranty every other country gets due to the box being mush


That's a very valid point.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Presumably you can pick a gear that makes it difficult to go much over 30 without noticing?
> 
> Again, it's not just 30 for the sake of it, it's generally because you need to be paying more attention and driving slower anyways. 30 is not some magic goal that fixes everything.


Yes but I don't want to sound like I can't drive when driving in a 30 zone. TBH we could argue/discuss who people use cruise in a 30 or 40 zone all day but the fact is it works for me because for a number of reasons:-

Its a new (to me) large family car and its easy to go faster than you should without realising so it prevents me doing that.

With the cruise set at or below the speed limit I know there is no risk of me creeping over so I can actually give more attention to what is happening in front and around me.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Whilst I'm not a fan of automatics/DSG's, they do serve their purpose when it comes to those who aren't as able to drive manuals (as in DW58s case.)

I've driven DSG Golfs, Passats etc etc & personally I think they are rather decent, and I did enjoy the drive but it's not enough to tempt me to buy a DSG transmissioned car - I love manuals too much.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Just as a matter of interest, have you ever actually driven what you term a "mainstream VAG car", clearly not one with DSG and paddles?
> 
> Luckily we all have different tastes in cars as well as other things.


I don't think i'd really want to, I can't think of any mainstream vag cars i'd want to drive.

I haven't driven a mainstream vag car with dsg and paddles I drove a skoda... Urr.. Something. Hated it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> I like to use cruise control whenever possible; one thing you will notice is that you will constantly be overtaking and re-overtaken by people not using cc who seem totally incapable of holding a steady speed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Could not agree more also cruse can be dangerous in wrong hands


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I don't think i'd really want to, I can't think of any mainstream vag cars i'd want to drive.
> 
> I haven't driven a mainstream vag car with dsg and paddles I drove a skoda... Urr.. Something. Hated it.


Seems a bit odd criticising something you've never driven, or a car by the same group which you can't even remember the name of 

Each to his own ... ... ... good job we're not all the same, you stick to your ageing hairdresser's car :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Seems a bit odd criticising something you've never driven, or a car by the same group which you can't even remember the name of
> 
> Each to his own ... ... ... good job we're not all the same, you stick to your ageing hairdresser's car :lol:


They don't appeal, at all, in any shape or form, so unless it was a courtesy car, I can't see why i'd ever want to drive one.

It was probably a skoda fabia, but tbh, it was a gutless, horrible, whiny piece of crap with a horrendous interior. The audi a3s i've been in are horrendously boring, as are passats.

I'd rather have a car which isn't powered by a tiny 3/4 cylinder lump.

Why is it odd criticising something i've never driven? Would you be inclined to try a ssanyong, lada, or reliant robin?

An audi s8/rs6/rs4 may be interesting, but they're still a bit big and heavy. Those are as mainstream as i'd find at all interesting.

Besides, talking of ageing, aren't you after a 5 door hatchback and in your fifties?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RisingPower - I don't think I've ever seen a post on here you've made where you've not been trying to start an argument. 

Just deal with the fact that folk have differing tastes and opinions. You sound quite bitter lol.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rf860 said:


> RisingPower - I don't think I've ever seen a post on here you've made where you've not been trying to start an argument.
> 
> Just deal with the fact that folk have differing tastes and opinions. You sound quite bitter lol.


Hear hear - I couldn't agree more :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Each to his own ... ... ... good job we're not all the same, *you stick to your ageing hairdresser's car* :lol:


   :lol: :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> RisingPower - I don't think I've ever seen a post on here you've made where you've not been trying to start an argument.
> 
> Just deal with the fact that folk have differing tastes and opinions. You sound quite bitter lol.


I did deal with the fact that different people have different opinions. If you look only a few posts above :thumb:

If you look a few posts above, you'll also note, I expressed an opinion on vag mainstream cars. I don't really give a **** if people agree or not, it's an opinion.

I forgot you could only love all vag cars and nothing else :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> RisingPower - I don't think I've ever seen a post on here you've made where you've not been trying to start an argument.
> 
> Just deal with the fact that folk have differing tastes and opinions. You sound quite bitter lol.


Maybe this will help you.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4095207&postcount=50


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying that. 

Had DW58 not replied in the manner he had in his post prior to your post quoted above, you'd have no doubt thought up some sort of Vag bashing reply. 

You're quite predictable really. And I'm not wasting my ipad battery typing anymore to you.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> Had DW58 not replied in the manner he had in his post prior to your post quoted above, you'd have no doubt thought up some sort of Vag bashing reply.
> 
> You're quite predictable really. And I'm not wasting my ipad battery typing anymore to you.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Awww, did someone say they didn't like all vag cars? Perish the thought.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

When ever I road test cars I always go for the, lets see what mpg I get with cruise, best I have had so far is 85 mpg on a stretch of road at 40 mph iirc.
1.6 cdti mk6 golf, with dsg.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

possul said:


> When ever I road test cars I always go for the, lets see what mpg I get with cruise, best I have had so far is 85 mpg on a stretch of road at 40 mph iirc.
> 1.6 cdti mk6 golf, with dsg.


Wow - that's fantasticly high!

Was this on a motorway that you tested this on, if so it must surely have been tested in the middle of the night?

Any pics of your beauty (coming from a fellow MK6 driver.)


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, just a 40mph limit road, dsg box gets into 5th, sometimes 6th so revs barley above 1500.
Not my car, I work for VW and honestly would never own a newer VW (mine is 30 years old, mk1 golf)
if I had the money I'd be buying a new focus st or a bmw in al honesty, but that's for another day!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Must be something wrong with mine then. When I hit resume it tries as fast as it can to get to the old speed.

Also re paddles, not as much fun as you'd think. Useful for down changes when overtaking but unless you are in sport mode, which itself is quite irritating, it goes back to normal mode in ten seconds, which means it changes to the highest gear it can.

Not sure what all the fuss is over dsg. It's ok however jerky at times, very breakable and sport is annoying.

Anyway, cruise control. It's useful in fifty zones, but then again is the speed warning buzzer.

Again as I said if you have it great, if you want it in a mk6 it's a cheap retrofit. Mines been used about five times and event then not for long. Radar distance cruise sounds like its cracked it but that's not an option for pre mk7 as far as I am aware


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I tried out the cruise control for a 35 mile trip (each way) on the motorway yesterday & I did find that it *was* more economical using it than not.

Think I'll be using CC much more now, just never realised before how economical it can be.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Depends on how well "you" drive the car off cruise control though...........


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Depends on how well "you" drive the car off cruise control though...........


Very true.

I tend to be heavy footed but have had days where I slow it down a bit & have noticed a slight increase in MPG if driven like a granny! :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I get better mpg without using cruise.

TBH, using cruise, you're not in full control of your car.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Cruise isn't something I've gone for in the past, my Porsche is too old for it, only an S-class or a Roller might have had it in 1980, the Freelander for some reason doesn't, but has everything else? My Merc has it, but I hardly ever use it as round here there are few straight roads, only the A55 and I use the cruise then for any length of time for convenience. My new hack is a 58 plate Vectra estate and that has cruise and is an auto too. I prefer the Merc cruise, the stalk is independent to any other control and is nice to use, the Vectra one is annoying as it is on the end of the indicator stalk and it has those stupid Vauxhall indicators :doublesho

The Merc seems to prefer the cruise, 70 mph returns 30 ish mpg with the roof down, the Vectra seems to change down every now and then on the cruise when it hits hills but that's it? Doesn't seem to affect economy

I'd still pay for it on a new car though just for those odd occasions and for resale, just because I don't use it normally, doesn't mean others won't.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I get better MPG with it on.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting to see what everyone else is getting, bit of a mixed bag.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine is worse on cruise.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My economy is better on cruise control.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

In my merc, it couldn't get 60mpg with the cruise on, took it off and used my foot - 68mpg...


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

My Civic seems to gain mpg in sub 50 mph situations on cruise, but above that speed, gains are minimal to non existent.

At a low speed on level terrain, the computer probably has the edge, in terms of providing a consistent gentle throttle input.

I would definitely agree with the problem cited above, other drivers forcing constant resetting. The other day i was travelling on A roads across country, but always seemed to be behind people who varied their speed by + or - 20 mph for no apparent reason


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

My experience is lower mpg when running on cruise control.

I tend to use cruise in average speed roadworks - of which there seem to be a lot these days.....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cruise control, something I can only dream of in our Dacia Duster haha. But on the M25 on Saturday, driving through the 50mph restriction it was reading 74mpg which amazed me! 

Actually noticed worse MPG from other cars I've owned and switched cruise control on. Not by a lot but enough to warrant using it on an economy run.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

The optimum speed for MPG return is 60 mph

anything above 60mph and aerodynamic drag plays havoc with the MPG return

going up hill you loose MPG return, but gain it back going down hill

My car is a 1.4 Turbo petrol (2010 SEAT Leon) and I've had 57.8 MPG return on the motorway at a constant 60 mph on cruise
I've also managed a round trip of Manchester > Edinburgh > Manchester on 1 tank of petrol.

Cruise or no cruise, its much of a muchness really;

is your commute taking in majorly uphill or downhill routes?
is your commute busy with traffic?
is your route in town or motorway

all plays into the overall MPG return you achieve

Personally, on balance, I see better mpg return using cruise on a long run


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I've also managed a round trip of Manchester > Edinburgh > Manchester on 1 tank of petrol.


Was that on constant cruise control set to 60mph though?

If it was, that's pretty impressive for a 1.4 turbo. 

Mine is a 1.4 TSI (122) MK6 Golf Match & I've had similar to your MPG on the motorway with the cruise on.

On my current tank of BP Ultimate petrol, the consumption is diabolical (even on long runs) - I'll definitely not be using BP fuel again, Shell V-Power all the way.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Was that on constant cruise control set to 60mph though?
> 
> If it was, that's pretty impressive for a 1.4 turbo.
> 
> ...


Yes it was on cruise the vst majority of the time & mine is a 1.4 TSi (125Bhp) Mk2 Facelift SEAT Leon, essentially it uses the same chain driven 1.4 Turbo unit that's in your Golf.

I'd say I was using cruise control for 80 - 90% of the journey - certainly on the motorway M60 > M61 > M6 > A74M. the A702 was a bit trickier using cruise & Edinburgh itself I didn't bother.

I used 15/16ths of a tank, so just scraped it

I only use Tesco Momentum 99 petrol in mine


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I've just driven my Dads Alfa to st Helen's and back today from Bangor and it achieved 33.15 mpg on the cruise all the way at 70 mph (76 on the display) 

It's run on tesco momentum too and is a 159 with a remapped 2.2 JTS. The remap doesn't give much more power, 7-10 bhp maybe, it's only there to cure the low revs flat spot.

He swears he can get 35 mpg off the cruise, but he's a lazy old sod, so sticks the cruise on anyway :lol:


----------

